# I am going to hurt you



## hash

Tell your friends im going to hurt you so much, im going to stop worldwide drought with your tears. Joking

I better watch out youve got too many bodyguards Kamila, im frightened, im shivering right this moment as soon as I got yesterdays sms translated. 
Anyway hope your okay, sorry I missed your call, I was in bed and had no phone credits. 

I love you more, more love then what you will love me, me love you, love you long time. 

Oh is that all you can write, anyway "anyway i still love you". You could have wrote abit more then that. Were you lost for words.

Thanks people for translating


----------



## Marijka

Powiedz swoim przyjaciołom, że zamierzam Cię zranić tak bardzo, że Twoje łzy przerwą suszę na świecie (or maybe "wybawią świat od suszy" sounds better ). Żartuję.
Powinienem uważać na siebie, masz wielu ochroniarzy Kamila, jestem przerażony, drżę odkąd przeczytałem wczorajsze smsy (or : dostałem tłumaczenia wczorajszych smsów).
Mam nadzieję, że wszystko u Ciebie w porządku, przepraszam, że nie odebrałem telefonu od Ciebie, byłem już w łóżku, a nie mam już pieniędzy na karcie  (or simply: skończyła mi się karta).
Kocham Cię bardziej....(hmm sorry, but I'm a little bit confused with this part)
Czy to wszystko, co możesz napisać: "Ale i tak wciąż Cię kocham". Mogłaś napisać trochę więcej. Czy zabrakło Ci słów?

You welcome


----------



## Edgardg

"I love you more, more love then what you will love me, me love you, love you long time. "


True, that part was difficult. This is my version of your sentence. I hope I didn't overdo it.

"Ja kocham Cię bardziej, bardziej niż Ty będziesz mnie kiedykolwiek kochać, kocham Cię, na zawsze"

Hash, good luck!


----------



## hash

Thanks alot people, dont worry about over doing it.
She likes all that lovey dovey stuff.

Thanks again


----------



## Marijka

Edgardg said:


> "I love you more, more love then what you will love me, me love you, love you long time. "
> 
> 
> 
> "Ja kocham Cię bardziej, bardziej niż Ty będziesz mnie kiedykolwiek kochać, kocham Cię, na zawsze"



Thanks Edgardg. Just as I thought. But it sounded too much...hmm Gone-With-the-Wind-like 
Hash, forgive me if it's too personal, but if I were you I would learn Polish...quickly  Good luck !


----------



## Edgardg

Marijka said:


> Thanks Edgardg. Just as I thought. But it sounded too much...hmm Gone-With-the-Wind-like



Yes, indeed, it may sound overblown. But if I were a girl I would love to receive such a message .

Take care,
Edgard


----------



## hash

Im trying to learn polish, but oh god its difficult.


----------



## Jana337

hash said:


> I'm trying to learn Polish, but oh God it's difficult.


The best of luck. Click. 

Jana


----------

